# Lake Houston Pile of Slabs



## rst737 (Nov 20, 2017)

Some days are diamond, some days are coal, most days are somewhere in between. I'd say this day was close to diamond.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I can't resist ..... I am thinking they are white crappie?


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I see white bass.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I see White Out! :biggrin:


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I can't resist ..... I am thinking they are white crappie?


Shhh! There aren't ANY Crappie in Lake Houston. :wink: Nothing here but Alligator Gar and Grennell.


----------



## rst737 (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes they are white crappie; however the only way to know for sure a crappie is white or black is to count the number of sharp spines in the dorsal fin.


----------



## rst737 (Nov 20, 2017)

No Sir they are all Crappie. You must be kidding.


----------



## rst737 (Nov 20, 2017)

That is true. There are also some very large alligators and mud cat.


----------



## rst737 (Nov 20, 2017)

????


----------



## rst737 (Nov 20, 2017)

*Definitely Crappie*

Yall must be kidding. The main difference between White crappie and black crappie is the number of dorsal fin sharp spines. There are several species of crappie White crappie, Black crappie, Black nosed crappie, Natural hybrid crappie, Stock hybrid crappie, Triploid/Magnolia crappie, and Golden crappie. Must of the crappie in the picture are White. There may be a few black and black nose in the pile.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

rst737 said:


> Yall must be kidding. The main difference between White crappie and black crappie is the number of dorsal fin sharp spines. There are several species of crappie White crappie, Black crappie, Black nosed crappie, Natural hybrid crappie, Stock hybrid crappie, Triploid/Magnolia crappie, and Golden crappie. Must of the crappie in the picture are White. There may be a few black and black nose in the pile.


I can't see the picture. That may be their issue also. They see nothing but white.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

pknight6 said:


> I can't see the picture. That may be their issue also. They see nothing but white.


Me too.....


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

rst737 said:


> Yall must be kidding. The main difference between White crappie and black crappie is the number of dorsal fin sharp spines. There are several species of crappie White crappie, Black crappie, Black nosed crappie, Natural hybrid crappie, Stock hybrid crappie, Triploid/Magnolia crappie, and Golden crappie. Must of the crappie in the picture are White. There may be a few black and black nose in the pile.


You left out one type of crappie, 'The Invisible Crappie'! As in, there aint no picture!!!


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

congrats on the diamond day !
lake houston has crappie well as any other lake .
wish i could see the pic though


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to see pic too. I am eager to see this years run, last 5 years have been weak honestly. Its such a long run from the big A to 59/San Jac ( about 8 miles) then its slow going rest of way. I have not even been to RR bridge since storm, have been in the river, which stinks now as there is a big momma sandbar just W of the houses you see crossing the WLHP bridge.

Might be putting in at JJones in the yaks or jon boat, may give Cy Creek a look this weekend, but just the tax day storms royally screwed it up last year, cant imagine what Harvey did. Will post that up, white bass reports few and far between last year, lets hope this year is better. I will start a working one after I do a bit of scouting.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes Harvey made some major changes to Lake Houston, in some areas where there was 2' of water is now 18 to 20' and like wise the other way....
I've seen several motors get kicked up from the new sand bars....
I have heard the WB's have been good in Caney Creek but I don't have 1st hand knowledge of that since I don't ever chase'um......
Y'all be careful out there....


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

*That new DIGITAL CAMO pattern is the bomb!!!!*


----------

